# Looking for some nice koa blocks



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello KKF community. I wanted to check in with you guys and see if anyone had a Reccomendation on a place to find some nice koa blocks. Looking to do a wa- rehandle and have my heart set on koa. Let me know! Thanks


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 29, 2018)

Edited to add: You could ask to buy some in the buy/sell/trade board here too!

Second edit: I totally forgot to mention stores.sheltonpacific.com for some nice koa!

Peteskoacustoms.com has a sale right now but it seems like he's cleared out of a lot of the really nice stuff. 

Kiranskoa.com has a few nice blocks right now and he probably has a bunch not pictured on his site to offer you directly if you contact him.

Rockinblocks on Instagram always has beautiful koa, but I don't know how to contact him other than through the Instagram app.

Burlsource.us will usually have really great koa when he has it in stock, but he's out right now. There is some super nice Tasmanian blackwood on the site that is very similar in look to curly koa.

Greenbergwoods.com has some curly koa right now but not the high grade stuff. He also has some really great looking curly Tasmanian blackwood and ringed gidgee that are similar in look to curly koa.

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Tasmanian blackwood and ringed gidgee are probably more environmentally friendly than koa as they grow quicker? It's crazy the amount of awesome and more environmentally friendly woods that they have in Australia.


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks so much milkbaby for the info. I do appreciate it. I will take a look at those vendors and see if they have any ringed gidgee.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 29, 2018)

Ragustoriches said:


> Thanks so much milkbaby for the info. I do appreciate it. I will take a look at those vendors and see if they have any ringed gidgee.



If you're looking for ringed gidgee, then check out thetimberjoint.com for some nice stuff. Since they're Australian, the pricing is pretty darn good because the US dollar is still okay against the Australian dollar. The shipping is more expensive but if you order a few pieces of wood, the value you get makes up the difference.


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

Sounds like a plan. I have some research to do tonight when I get home I guess. Definitely saw some pieces that I liked


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for bringing up this topic... I ended up spending a boatload of $ on some ringed gidgee and other aussie woods today! LOL

Still available (I'm tempted...):


----------



## Ragustoriches (Apr 2, 2018)

Whoa, those are some damn nice looking blocks


----------

